# 찮 infix



## RadkeRonnie

I have seen the -잖- infix in a lot of places, but I can't find any source that clearly defines what it means. Can anyone help me with this?

Here are a few examples.

*나 정말 아름답잖아? *(After selecting Cassiopeia in the Korean _League of Legends_ client.)
*나는 지금 울잖아요. *(From _난 알아요_ by 서태지.)
*혼자가 안이야. 넌 내가 있잖아. *(From _KWOW_ episode 53 on YouTube.)

EDIT: I fixed the spelling error. I think I was confusing this infix with the word 괜찮아.


----------



## aralaral

잖 is shorter version of 지 않아. but meaning is not same.
잖아 mean confirmation
지 않아 mean denial

나 정말 아름답찮아? WRONG
나 정말 아름답잖아? RIGHT (UNABRIDGED 나 정말 아름답지 않아? MEANING 나 정말 아름답지 않니? - CONFIRMATION)

나는 지금 울찮아요. WRONG
나는 지금 울잖아요. RIGHT (UNABRIDGED 나는 지금 울지 않아요, MEANING 나는 지금 울지 않아요 - DENIAL)
But i think '나는 지금 울잖아요'[DENIAL] is quite weird though '애가 울잖아요'[CONFIRMATION] is okay. 
You cannot use '나는 지금 울잖아요' in normal sentence.

혼자가 안이야. 넌 내가 있찮아. WRONG
혼자가 아니야. 넌 내가 있잖아. RIGHT (UNABRIDGED 넌 내가 있지 않아. MEANING 넌 내가 있으니까. - CONFIRMATION)


----------



## RadkeRonnie

This makes a lot of sense. Thanks for the help!


----------



## bonbon2023

RadkeRonnie said:


> A little correction.
> *나 정말 아름답잖아? *(After selecting Cassiopeia in the Korean _League of Legends_ client.)
> *나는 지금 울잖아요. *(From _난 알아요_ by 서태지.)
> *혼자가 아니야. 넌 내가 있잖아. *(From _KWOW_ episode 53 on YouTube.)
> 
> EDIT: I fixed the spelling error. I think I was confusing this infix with the word 괜찮아.



See this section 5, chapter4 of Hangeul Matchumbeop(한글맞춤법 4장 5절):
제39항어미 ‘- 지’ 뒤에 ‘않 -’이 어울려 ‘- 잖 -’이 될 적과 ‘- 하지’ 뒤에 ‘않 -’이 어울려 ‘- 찮 -’이 될 적에는 준 대로 적는다.(The spellings of shortened form '-잖' when 않 comes after the ending '-지' and of the shortened form '-찮' when '않' comes after the '-하지' are allowed.)
e.g.
그렇지 않은	그렇잖은	만만하지 않다	만만찮다
적지 않은	적잖은	변변하지 않다	변변찮다


----------

